# 2014 Beetle Convertible/Remove Center Console Cover



## TwirlyGirly (Aug 19, 2015)

Can anyone please either give me step-by-step directions OR link me to a video showing how to remove the center console cover? My car has automatic (tiptronic) transmission.

My center console drink holder dropped out of the "chrome" bracket which surrounds it, so now it's loose inside its cavity in the center console. The tabs which attach the drink holder (which are on the "chrome" bracket piece surrounding the drink holder opening in the center console) are still intact. I've realized the only way to snap it back into that "chrome" bracket is from underneath, which requires removing the center console cover. I don't want to just experiment with removing the console cover without knowing how it should be done, because of the risk of bending/breaking it and not having it fit properly when I put it back.

I would really appreciate your help!

TwirlyGirly

2014 VW Beetle Convertible/Yellow Rush
She's my "Bumblebeetle"!

Edit: Now I'm begging.... Someone must know how to remove the center console cover....I searched diligently for a video/instructions prior to posting the above, and wasn't able to find anything pertaining to my year/model VW. I *do* know how to reinstall the cup holder once the console cover is removed. 

If anyone is aware of another year/model VW that has the same center console, if you provide me with that info I will be happy to search for center console cover removal instructions for it to use as a guide instead.

Or, if there is a different forum here at VW Vortex that might be more likely to provide me with a solution, I'd be happy to repost this there.

If you're curious as to how I managed to separate the cup holder from the bracket to begin with: I am disabled and use a wheelchair for mobility. I'm also short-statured. I enter the car from the passenger side, remove the back wheels on my wheelchair and stow them behind the seat, then pick up the frame and put it on the front passenger seat. I then scoot over to the driver's seat. (This actually sounds more time-consuming and complicated than it really is - I can get into the car, stow my chair, and be buckled in and ready to drive in about 1.5 minutes)

One day, I had already put my drink mug in the cup holder, gotten my wheels/wheelchair frame in, and got distracted - and when I scooted over, I lost my balance - causing me to come down on my mug - which snapped the cup holder out of the "chrome" bracket. Both the "chrome" ring (which has tabs on its underside) and the bracket (which has slots around its perimeter at the top into which the tabs snap) are fine - I just can't get them back together from the outside of the console. The only way to get the cup holder back into the bracket is to remove the center console cover, position the cup holder itself from behind it, and snap the tabs on the "chrome" ring into it from the top (outside) of the console cover - then reinstall the center console cover in the car.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had this happen on my 14 Jetta. I checked my wife's 14 Beetle convertible, and it appears to be identical. The bottom of the cupholder will fall into the console if pushed downward with too much force (as you experienced). 

I was able to pull it back up into position with my fingers. Place your fingertips of both hands into the loose section of the cupholder and by pushing outwards with your fingertips to grip the cupholder, you can lift it upwards into position. It wasn't particularly easy, but I was able to lift it back up into position and it clipped back into the tabs. I've had to do this multiple times already. 

If that doesn't make sense, I can attempt to take a photo showing how to grip the bottom of the cupholder with my fingers while lifting.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Aug 19, 2015)

Dan00Hawk said:


> I've had this happen on my 14 Jetta. I checked my wife's 14 Beetle convertible, and it appears to be identical. The bottom of the cupholder will fall into the console if pushed downward with too much force (as you experienced).
> 
> I was able to pull it back up into position with my fingers. Place your fingertips of both hands into the loose section of the cupholder and by pushing outwards with your fingertips to grip the cupholder, you can lift it upwards into position. It wasn't particularly easy, but I was able to lift it back up into position and it clipped back into the tabs. I've had to do this multiple times already.
> 
> If that doesn't make sense, I can attempt to take a photo showing how to grip the bottom of the cupholder with my fingers while lifting.


It does make sense....good description. I'm just not sure I have the hand strength to do it! But I'll give it a shot. I would like to put something underneath the cupholder assembly for support prior to reinstalling the cupholder in the bracket, so I won't have to deal with this again. Perhaps a thin piece of Styrofoam or something....

I apologize for not responding to your reply sooner - I thought I would receive an email notification of any replies, but apparently not.

I'll post once I've given this a go, whether successful or not.

TwirlyGirly


----------

